# Laptop CPU temperature, is this normal?



## pretear (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello guys, I am new here.
Anyway, I am just wondering if my laptop's CPU temperature is normal.
Using HWInfo32 sensor, I noticed that my CPU temperature is around 68-71 degrees celsius when idle or browsing the internet and around 88-96 degrees celsius when gaming.

I am using Compaq CQ40-310AU with AMD Turion x2 mobility 2.1Ghz processor, 1,024mB DDR2 RAM (I used to have 2gigs of RAM, but found that the other ram module was the culprit for frequent BSODs) and Windows 7 SP1 for my OS.

I got this notebook from my brother 1 year ago and he's using this for also a year. So I think this laptop's already 2 years old.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pedcooke (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there,
To Me it seems kinda hot, what surface is the laptop on when you're using it? is it performing normal or would you consider it to be sluggish? try downloading speedfan and checking the temps with that as well. personally, i'd give it a few blasts with some compressed air and maybe some new thermal compound on the cpu

Also, u sure thats the cpu temp and not the gpu???


----------



## pretear (Jun 12, 2011)

Yo sir. Thanks for the immediate response.
I am using it on top of a wood table. Occasionally, I am experiencing sluggish performance especially when gaming.

I am pretty that it's the processor's temperature. But would you mind checking this screenshot. 










I do plan to remove and put on some new thermal compound. But I am afraid I'll mess up. : (


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

get a can of air and try blowing any dust out

you are using it on a hard flat surface

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert, but that does sound quite warm to me. I have a similar vintage Toshiba Satellite (actually a year older) that has a 2.0GHz AMD Turion X2 processor, and mine idles between 35-40 degrees celcius. And since undervolting the processor, it never gets above 65 degrees even when at 100% load for an hour or two. As has been suggested, a good disassembly for cleaning and applying new thermal paste to the cpu sounds like a plan.

Undervolting might be a good idea also. My processor used to run as high as 78 degrees celcius under 100% load, and as stated earlier, it never gets above 65 degrees now (with zero effect on performance). Here is a link to the tutorial I used (if you're interested):

The "Undervolting" Guide


----------



## pretear (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you guys for your replies.
by the way, how much thermal paste should I apply on a notebook's CPU?.
just the same as desktop CPUs?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## pretear (Jun 12, 2011)

oh. my apologies sir. I didn't notice your link right away.

thanks : )


----------

